# Hybrid PantoRouter from Woodcraft



## wrenchhead

Pretty cool. I feel like i would get tangled up in it somehow. Haha!


----------



## wormil

Good review. I'm surprised it took this long for a big company to get involved.


----------



## Rayne

> Good review. I m surprised it took this long for a big company to get involved.
> 
> - Woodknack


I wouldn't doubt it if it had to do with Mathias working with the first company that wanted to make the aluminum Pantorouter. Not sure if they purchased the patent or Mathias licensed it. I'm sure whatever they worked out, it was for a certain period of time and it's finally viable for a bigger commercial release.


----------



## LesB

I think the process in which the all metal machine was developed is not particularly relevant to it's availability and function that I was reporting on here. I'm not sure this was a "big" company. The US distributer is Max Sheldon at Woodcraft Solutions located in Portland Oregon. I should add that he has been very responsive to emails I have sent him and seems to be intent on providing good customer service. 
My understanding it that a fellow who happens to be Indian and lives in Japan worked with Mathias to build the first metal version. I did notice that some of the current models parts were made in China.


----------



## LesB

Actually the machine looks more complicated to operate than it is. Once a particular set up is made it operates very quickly and easily. 


> Pretty cool. I feel like i would get tangled up in it somehow. Haha!
> 
> - wrenchhead


----------



## wormil

> I think the process in which the all metal machine was developed is not particularly relevant to it s availability and function that I was reporting on here. I m not sure this was a "big" company. The US distributer is Max Sheldon at Woodcraft Solutions located in Portland Oregon. I should add that he has been very responsive to emails I have sent him and seems to be intent on providing good customer service.
> My understanding it that a fellow who happens to be Indian and lives in Japan worked with Mathias to build the first metal version. I did notice that some of the current models parts were made in China.
> 
> - LesB


Ah, I thought you meant the distributor was Woodcraft, the chain of woodworking stores. Woodcraft Solutions (which is not mentioned in your review as of this post) is a small LLC that is the US distributor for the Pantorouter. My bad for not fact checking. Also his name is Mac Sheldon, not Max. Thanks again for the review.


----------



## Jon_H

> Ah, I thought you meant the distributor was Woodcraft, the chain of woodworking stores. Woodcraft Solutions (which is not mentioned in your review as of this post) is a small LLC that is the US distributor for the Pantorouter. My bad for not fact checking. Also his name is Mac Sheldon, not Max. Thanks again for the review.
> 
> - Woodknack


I made the same mistake/assumption. My dream of wandering into my local Woodcraft store and laying hands on this beauty just went up in smoke


----------



## LesB

Sorry about the name mix up. I did not catch it until it was to late to edit the posting. I mistakenly used the name off of a email I had from Mac which did not include the "solutions" part.
It is Mac Sheldon at Woodcraft Solutions. 
I know he does demos at woodworking shows so you can watch for one in you area.

In the mean time there are lots of videos to watch.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

Thorough and well written review. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Blisswoodshop

I too have the metal version and I totally agree with the reviewer. Pain in the ass to setup, but if you are batching out few pieces, it's totally usefull and worth the effort. I would probably add that this was bit pricey. I initially ordered with out the dust adapter and this made a mess with out it. Bit happier with the unit with dust adapter. So, overall good unit. But if on budget and don't have small production builds from time to time, then it may not be the best use of your money.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Every time I think they've made all the jigs one can come up with for the router, along comes another. amazing tool. I've been educating myself on this since reading the review, and it's a very tempting tool.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## WarnerK

About 6 years ago I fabricated a pantorouter using Mathias' plans knowing it would eventually come in handy. I finally used it to make 4 Pikler triangles as Xmas gifts for grandkids. I had to cut 240 pockets (160 blind and 80 through) for the rungs. It worked like a charm!

Building the templates and doing the setup is very exacting and time consuming; but once setup you can really fly. Sans pantorouter would have meant using a router with a collet and template which would have been doable but not as easily.

As a hobbyist I could not justify buying a pantorouter. I was able to buy a router on sale. Fabricating it was enjoyable. I look forward to making more templates and using it in the future.


----------

